# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika ime, harmonia universale

## ATMAN

Mjekesia e se ardhmes do te jete muzika dhe tingulli harmonik ...

Edgar Cayce

----------


## ATMAN

Mjekesia e se ardhmes do te jete muzika dhe tingulli harmonik ...

Edgar Cayce

----------


## ATMAN

Mjekesia e se ardhmes do te jete muzika dhe tingulli harmonik ...

Edgar Cayce

----------


## ATMAN

https://youtu.be/N3tW_XnKBHg

----------


## ATMAN

“Dove le parole non arrivano... la musica parla.”
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN

----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN

Muzika eshte levizja e tingullit qe arrin shpirtin per te edukuar virtytin e tij.

----------

sirena_adria (29-04-2021)

----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN

Muzika eshte harmoni,harmonia eshte perfeksion,perfeksioni eshte enderrimi yne,dhe enderrimi yne eshte qielli...

Henri-Frédéric Amiel

----------


## ATMAN

Aty ku ka muzike devocionale Zoti eshte gjithmone prezent me doren e vet xhentile 

Johann Sebastian Bach

----------


## ATMAN

Muzika e Mozart eshte kaq e paster dhe e bukur saqe per mua perfaqeson bukuriine intime te universit.


Albert Einstein

----------


## ATMAN

Who is more modern: Handel or Bach? 

This question was already being asked in the eighteenth century. Bach was often regarded as skilful but old-fashioned, and Handel as more progressive. However, this idea is contradicted in the first movement of this Sonata in G major, performed by Reitze Smits for All of Bach. The monophonic opening by the two upper parts and the uncomplicated harmony are supremely modern. The elegant first movement and the complex chromatic rhythms of the second movement are followed by an ending that combines elements of both. Modern – yet unmistakeably Bach.

----------


## ATMAN



----------

sirena_adria (01-05-2021)

----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN

Qellimi i fillimit dhe mbarimit te gjithshkaje ne muzike nuk duhet te jete asgje tjeter pervecse adhurimi i Madheshtise se Zotit dhe rigjallerimi i Shpirtit

----------


## ATMAN

Lo scopo finale della musica non deve essere altro che la gloria di Dio e il sollievo dell'anima.
Johann Sebastian Bach

----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN



----------


## ATMAN



----------

